#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  திரைப்படங்கள், தொலைக்காட்சி நாடகம்?

## MarvinAdams

நீங்கள் அதிகமாக பார்த்து சலித்து வெறுத்து போன திரைப்படங்கள் மற்றும் தொலைக்காட்சி நாடகம் எது?
எனக்கு இது வரை புரியாத புதிர் என்றால் "செம்பருத்தி" தொலைக்காட்சி நாடகம் தான் எதற்கு எடுக்கின்றனர், அதில் என்ன தான் இருக்கு அதனுடைய மைய கதை என்பது இது வரை எனக்கு புரியாத புதிராகவே காணப்படுகிறது.
அதே போன்று உங்களுடைய அனுபவம் மற்றும் உங்களுக்கு சலித்து வெறுத்து போன திரைப்படங்கள் மற்றும் தொலைக்காட்சி நாடகம் எது?

----------


## Tomhardy

எனக்கும் செம்பருத்தி பிடிக்காது. அது மட்டும் இல்லை இந்த யாரடி நீ மோகினி பேய் நாடகமாம் நான் பேயை பார்த்ததே இல்லை , பூவே பூச்சூட வா அது என்ன என்றே தெரியவில்லை, அரண்மனை கிளி,இரட்டை வால் குயில்,கிழக்கே போகும் ரயில் என்று அடுக்கி கொண்டே போகலாம்.

----------


## Bhavya

> எனக்கும் செம்பருத்தி பிடிக்காது. அது மட்டும் இல்லை இந்த யாரடி நீ மோகினி பேய் நாடகமாம் நான் பேயை பார்த்ததே இல்லை , பூவே பூச்சூட வா அது என்ன என்றே தெரியவில்லை, அரண்மனை கிளி,இரட்டை வால் குயில்,கிழக்கே போகும் ரயில் என்று அடுக்கி கொண்டே போகலாம்.



ஆக நீங்கள் Zee Tamil தொலைக்காட்சி பார்வையாளர்?

----------


## Tomhardy

> ஆக நீங்கள் Zee Tamil தொலைக்காட்சி பார்வையாளர்?


இல்லை இல்லை எங்கள் வீட்டில் பார்க்கும் போது நான் ஓரமாக நின்று பார்ப்பேன். விஜய் தொலைக்காட்சியிலும் சில நாடகங்கள் உள்ளன. சன் தொலைக்காட்சியிலும் உள்ளன.

----------


## The Witcher

> ஆக நீங்கள் Zee Tamil தொலைக்காட்சி பார்வையாளர்?


ஏன் தெரிந்து கொண்டு அவருக்கு நீங்கள் Award கொடுக்க போறிங்களா?

----------


## Bhavya

> ஏன் தெரிந்து கொண்டு அவருக்கு நீங்கள் Award கொடுக்க போறிங்களா?


நண்பா நான் உங்களிடம் கேள்வி கேட்கவில்லையே.அத்தோடு நான் எந்த விருதும் வழங்க போவதில்லை.

It's a friendly discussion forum, we are just talking with a friendly banter. And I hope you also in the same track with us all.

----------


## Bhavya

> இல்லை இல்லை எங்கள் வீட்டில் பார்க்கும் போது நான் ஓரமாக நின்று பார்ப்பேன். விஜய் தொலைக்காட்சியிலும் சில நாடகங்கள் உள்ளன. சன் தொலைக்காட்சியிலும் உள்ளன.


Haha புரிந்தது,நாடகம் பிடிக்கவில்லை என்றால்.நாடகம் பார்ப்பதை தவிர்க்கலாமே?

----------


## Dhanush

> ஏன் தெரிந்து கொண்டு அவருக்கு நீங்கள் Award கொடுக்க போறிங்களா?



Award கொடுப்பதற்கு பணம் போதமல் உள்ளது நீங்கள் பணம் வைத்து உள்ளீர்கள் தானே அதை போட்டு விடுங்கள் நாங்கள் அவருக்கு Award கொடுக்கிறோம். உங்களையும் அழைக்கிறோம் வாருங்கள். விருந்து சாப்பாட்டு போட்டு அனுப்புகிறோம். ( தம்பி மயில்வாகனம் வெளிக்கதவ கொஞ்சம் சாத்து )....

----------


## The Witcher

> நண்பா நான் உங்களிடம் கேள்வி கேட்கவில்லையே.அத்தோடு நான் எந்த விருதும் வழங்க போவதில்லை.
> 
> It's a friendly discussion forum, we are just talking with a friendly banter. And I hope you also in the same track with us all.


yeah of course, I'm also leaving my thoughts on friendly manner. If it bad, it depends on the 3rd person who takes my thought in a different or rude tone.

----------


## Bhavya

> yeah of course, I'm also leaving my thoughts on friendly manner. If it bad, it depends on the 3rd person who takes my thought in a different or rude tone.


Absolutely its depends on the person's perspective as well as the way we choose to convey our points.Anyway friendly debates are always interesting and fun  :Wink:

----------


## The Witcher

> Award கொடுப்பதற்கு பணம் போதமல் உள்ளது நீங்கள் பணம் வைத்து உள்ளீர்கள் தானே அதை போட்டு விடுங்கள் நாங்கள் அவருக்கு Award கொடுக்கிறோம். உங்களையும் அழைக்கிறோம் வாருங்கள். விருந்து சாப்பாட்டு போட்டு அனுப்புகிறோம். ( தம்பி மயில்வாகனம் வெளிக்கதவ கொஞ்சம் சாத்து )....


Award என்பது வேறுநபரால் சாதித்த அல்லது சாதிக்க துடிக்கும் நபருக்கு ஒரு motivation கொடுக்கப்படும் ஒரு முக்கியமான சான்று. அதனை கொச்சைப்படுத்த வேண்டாம். முதலில் ஒன்றின் அருமையை புரிந்து அதன் பின் பேசுங்கள். எனக்கு அதன் முக்கியத்துவம் புரிந்தது அதனால் தான் நான் இவ்வாறு பொறுமையாக பேசுகிறேன். நீங்கள் கூறியது போன்று நான் பேசி இருந்தால் உங்களுக்கும் எனக்கும் வித்தியாசம் இல்லாமல் போய் இருக்கும்.

----------


## The Witcher

> Absolutely its depends on the person's perspective as well as the way we choose to convey our points.Anyway friendly debates are always interesting and fun


Appreciated your thought. Keep and Rock it!!!!!!

----------


## Bhavya

> Appreciated your thought. Keep and Rock it!!!!!!


Thanks friend, hope we get your contribution as well for the friendly debates.

----------

